# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Roditelj

## Ceca

Drage Koleginice,

Ovom prilikom zelim da Vas obavestim da je u Srbiji pocetkom ove godine osnovano Udruzenje Roditelj koje se bavi slicnom problematikom kao i Vase udruzenje. 

Evo kliknite pa vidite nesto vise
http://www.roditelj.org/

Nadam se da cemo saradjivati.  

 :Bye:

----------


## Amalthea

Super!  :D    :Heart:

----------


## demat

Super, super!  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

sretno!  :D

----------


## yaya

:Love:

----------


## kloklo

Supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer, želim vam puno, puno uspješnih godina, puno veselja i ponosa kad se osvrnete na učinjeno i puno sreće u srcu zbog divnog osjećaja da radite nešto dobro i lijepo   :Smile:  

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Veronik

Sretno!  :D

----------

Dobar dan Rode, evo da se i ja javim. 

Iako vas pratim vec dve godine tek se sad,, ukljucujem aktivno u vas forum. 
Ja sam koordinatorka novosadskog dela Udruzenja Roditelj i puno sam naucila od vas. 
Ceco, hvala ti sto si postavila ovaj topic.

Nadam se da cemo imati prilike da saradjujemo jer su ovde u Srbiji sjajne ove zene koje su se organizovale, pune entuzijazma i energije. 
Eto, nahvalismo se   :Embarassed:  

Nedostaje nam iskustvo i naravno, sredstva za rad, ali i to ce polako sve na svoje mesto da dodje...   :Embarassed:

----------


## Ceca

I ja da se zahvalaim. Hvala na lepim zeljama .

Neke od devojaka sa RODE vec sam kontaktirala i nadam se da cemo moci da ostvarimo uspesnu saradnju sa vama.

----------


## Mukica

Cestitam!  :D 
Bravo cure

----------


## mamma san

Čestitam!!!  :D

----------


## momze

cestitke! bravo cure.  :D

----------


## ivakika

cestitke!

----------


## puela

hvala devojke   :Kiss:

----------


## Brunda

Sretno  :D

----------


## Honey

Sretno!   :Bouncing:

----------


## Bebana_2006

Pozz od jos jedne clanice udruzenja "Roditelj"
Evo i ja da pozdravim sve cure koje nam pruzaju podrsku u stvaranju naseg udruzenja! 
 :Love:

----------


## anjica

sretno :D

----------


## pikulica

:Klap:

----------


## sorciere

svaka čast ceco   :Wink:   :Kiss:  
 :D  :D

----------


## aries24

samo hrabro  :D

----------


## leonisa

:D bravo!!!!!!!

----------


## jassi

sretno drage nase  :Love:

----------

